# Cat hasn't left my room in days?



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

She isn't sick, she just doesn't leave, and the only time she has left was to get food. I have water and a litter box up here. I have made it her safe spot because the other cat bullies her, but he hasn't lately, he has been good and defended the house from any critter he finds in the garden  He hasn't picked on Katie in a while, and I saw him politely waiting for her to finish breakfast this morning before he got his, so I mean what gives? Do I kick Katie out of my room? She literally sleeps in the same spot ALL DAY and ALL NIGHT.


----------



## ashley9333 (Jun 26, 2012)

hello i have 2 cats myself right now i use to have over 13. i had a cat that did the same thing. she would hide bc of one of the males would attack her. then he stopped and left her alone. now i think of cats just like humans, if u got bullied in school u wouldnt want to go back and u would hide. thats what shes doing she doesnt feel safe. on the other hand just leave her in the safe spot and get u her favorite treat, catfood and try to get her to come out, have the other cat there with his fav. food. this will take time. play with the male cat in front of the female and everynow and again bring the toy to her. get them to play together and this will show her she has nothing to be scared about. this might take a while so be prepared. try to do this at least 2-3 times a day more if you have that kind of time. something else that would help if ur male cat isnt fixed try to do so, it will help him mild down. i hope this helps you, good luck


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks, but I also don't think either of them would really enjoy playtime, and he isn't allowed in my room. I think she is getting more lazy too. She used to go outside and play and now she just naps. She isn't sick :/ 

btw I wont be here for a week, leavign tomorrow morning! She can nap all sh wants untill then


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Just a quick question are they both spayed and neutered?


----------



## ashley9333 (Jun 26, 2012)

u got to try to get them together. this will not be done in one day this is gonna take weeks months. if u want a peaceful house then u gotta work with ur cats.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Tazman said:


> Just a quick question are they both spayed and neutered?


 
+one,, She could be about to give birth if she has not been spayed and has been outdoor's.
Need to check poop for worm's,medicate for hair ball's,ear mites, all of which can make them uncomfortable.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Also, how long have you had her?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Lol, how many litterboxes do you have?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

If she used to go outdoors she might be sick. Cats will hide their symptoms very well until they can no longer.
How old is she?
When she wakes up how long does it take for her third eyelid to go away? When we brought Oliver home he had his eyelids in a lot of the time, turned out he was infested with worms. He has such a bad infestation that his immune system was suppressed. 
I suggest taking her to a vet if you suspect anything internal. ESPECIALLY if she as allowed outdoors. If this sleeping in your room thing is a weird behaviour, it wouldn't hurt to have her looked at. 
Good luck!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

When my dog is here, he won't leave my room either. He hides under the bed and never comes out. It's VERY stressful for him here and there is LOTS of yelling between my mother and sister. He is very sensitive to human emotion and it stresses him out so bad he hides under the bed. There are also 2 other dogs and 2 cats here, plus my chinchilla that he is scared of :shock: and my fish. My boyfriend took him with him for 2 weeks but he is bringing him back on saturday.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

U all are scaring me  I think shes just hiding from rascoe cuz she went out today and they fought again -_- gotta put the litterbox back in my room -_- I will be on vacation all week, so I can;t do much, and they are both spayed and neutered. They used to get along fine, they would cuddle and all, but ever since we moved, they have fought like crap! I think its establishing territories.. :/ We moved 2 years ao, but now there are no 2 well-defined territories that can both get outside and to a litterbox... :/


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

You should have at least 3 litterboxes for 2 cats.. And clean them very often, because this is where all the nasty scent territory stuff will go on.
I've been watching "My cat from hell" a lot lately. One couple didn't clean their litterbox enough and the cat would use the sink as a potty. O__O


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

We clean them plenty, lol  but they usually "go" outside anyway.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

When cats go outside the box it can be indicative of an internal kidney issue. Primarily with males (often leads to stones), but females as well. What do you feed them?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Also her freely roaming outdoors- she could eat ANYTHING. she could have eaten something that is making her feel sick. That's why my cats are strictly indoor cats.


----------



## Irishdancer (Apr 5, 2011)

I'd take her to the vet, that's really the only way you can find out for sure what's wrong. She might just be hiding from the other cat (my cat did almost the exact same thing for a couple weeks when we got a second cat), but whenever a cat's behavior changes suddenly, it _could_ be a sign that they're very sick, so it's always a good idea to make sure.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

I will see, my mom only takes the pets to the vet when they really are sick, and by outside, i mean outside the house not the litterbox


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

It definitely doesn't sound like the behaviour of either a happy or healthy cat. It could just be that your cat is stressed out by the behaviour of the other cat or it could be that your cat is sick. 

Without a vet check it's going to be impossible to tell what is going on. It might be that your cat is sick and this is why the other one is attacking it.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Unfortunately, by the time you can see REAL symptoms in cats the problem is progressed. I don't mean to scare you, but your mom's vet bill will not be huge if she takes the cat in now as opposed to later when she "looks" sick.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Laki said:


> Unfortunately, by the time you can see REAL symptoms in cats the problem is progressed. I don't mean to scare you, but your mom's vet bill will not be huge if she takes the cat in now as opposed to later when she "looks" sick.


+1 plus it's easier on the cat.

My parents are the same friggin way :roll: 
I can't wait to have a job and a house and actually take care of my pets, the opposite of what they do.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

My cat Dusti had so many diseases (parents let him out, unneutered he was tomcat) he only lived to be 5 yrs old. Probably had FeLk and FIV and who knows what else. We literally woke up one morning to him dead. He had been suffering for some time and nobody did a damn thing about it. My parents suck. So I know the feeling!
Actually, I just sold some things last week to get money to take my bunny to the vet. Maybe if you have some things to sell that you don't use anymore or flyer your street offering to wash cars, windows or mow lawns you can raise some money to have your kitty checked out?


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

It could be emotions or stress. I left my cat for 18 weeks while I went out of province. Mother checked on her several times a day, but for the first month she didn't leave my bed. She didn't eat as much. She left the room to nibble, and use the pan, and get a drink. Cats can surprise you. I had a cat who would spend 13 hours in the room with me, didn't get food or water or use the pan, she stayed in my arms.

That being said, when a cat is sick, they will hide it to the end. Showing they are sick means they are vulnerable. It's a defense mechanism. Get her taken to a vet and checked out. She may just be on the loosing side of a territorial dispute, or it might be something much worse.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Ok, I will try. U all are worrying me D: I'm on vacation right now so theres not much I can do.


----------

